#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  The Rights Forum WOB-verzoek voor universiteiten beantwoord met lastercampagne

## Olive Yao

.



Hoe ons Wob-verzoek wordt beantwoord met een lastercampagne

The Rights Forum vrijdag 11 februari 2022

Een groep academici en studenten verzocht The Rights Forum een Wob-verzoek in te dienen bij Nederlandse universiteiten. Zij vreesden repercussies als zij dat zelf zouden doen. Die vrees blijkt terecht.

De academici en studenten benaderden ons in december met de vraag het door hen opgestelde Wob-verzoek bij de universiteiten in te dienen. Zij vreesden schadelijke gevolgen voor hun carrires als zij dat zelf zouden doen. Universiteiten zijn geen veilige omgeving voor medewerkers en studenten die Isral-kritische activiteiten ontplooien, vertelden zij. Vaak leiden die tot protesten en campagnes van pro-Isralische organisaties die open debat over Isral-kritische themas proberen te voorkomen, gewoonlijk door de betrokkenen van antisemitisme te betichten.

Het vorig jaar verschenen ELSC-rapport _De mond gesnoerd  De ondermijning van pro-Palestijns activisme in Nederland_ geeft voorbeelden van zulke hetzes en plaatst die in bredere context: niet alleen studenten en academici, maar iedereen die in de ogen van pro-Isralische organisaties onwelgevallige standpunten verkondigt wordt aangevallen  een fenomeen dat op onze website veelvuldig is beschreven. Ook de recente pogingen het functioneren van pro-Palestijnse studentenorganisaties aan de universiteiten van Maastricht en Leiden aan banden te (laten) leggen passen in dit kader. Dat geldt ook voor de poging van pro-Isralische organisaties om een in 2018 door The Rights Forum georganiseerde lezing van Isralische en Palestijnse mensen*rechtenverdedigers aan een universiteit geannuleerd te krijgen vanwege hun Isral-kritische opvattingen.

In het ons voorgelegde Wob-verzoek worden universiteiten om informatie gevraagd over hun organisatorische banden met Isralische academische instellingen en bedrijven, alsmede met organisaties in Nederland en daarbuiten die bekendstaan om hun actieve en onvoorwaardelijke steun aan Israls overheersing van de Palestijnen. Achtergrond van het verzoek is de jarenlange discussie in Europa over mogelijke directe of indirecte betrokkenheid van Nederlandse en andere academische instellingen bij onder meer Israls illegale kolonisering van bezet Palestijns gebied en de Isralische wapenindustrie. Die discussie lijdt onder een gebrek aan concrete gegevens.

Een Wob-verzoek is de geigende methode om zulke gegevens boven tafel te krijgen. Het is een wettige en democratische procedure die iedere Nederlander in staat stelt om naar eigen inzicht en vertrouwelijk informatie in te winnen bij overheidslichamen en publiekrechtelijke organisaties. Ook het doen en laten van The Rights Forum is onderwerp van Wob-verzoeken  laatstelijk van een ons onbekende partij die alle correspondentie tussen The Rights Forum en het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken in de periode 2009-2020 opvroeg. Ook in dit geval geldt: wat ook de motieven van partijen zijn om zulke informatie op te vragen, het is hun goed recht.

The Rights Forum kon zich in het doel van het Wob-verzoek van de academici en studenten vinden. Ook wat ons betreft dient de door de opstellers beoogde transparantie te worden geboden. Enkele weken geleden dienden wij het Wob-verzoek bij de universiteiten in.

*Lastercampagne*

Deze week werd in volle omvang duidelijk hoe gerechtvaardigd de vrees van de academici en studenten was. Ons Wob-verzoek werd door een medewerker van een van de universiteiten gelekt naar pro-Isralische organisaties en (direct of indirect) de Telegraaf  een handelwijze die de door de opstellers ervaren onveiligheid onderstreept en door de universiteiten onderzocht dient te worden. Binnen de kortste keren kwam een lastercampagne op gang waarin The Rights Forum in alle toonaarden van antisemitisme wordt beschuldigd. Ons kantoor werd via telefoon en e-mail overstroomd met scheld- en haatberichten.

De aanstichters van de campagne zijn de _usual suspects_. Hoofdredactrice Esther Voet van het _Nieuw Isralietisch Weekblad_ (NIW) beet de spits af met een artikel waarin ze schrijft dat The Rights Forum het antisemitisme niet schuwt en liever ziet dat Isral als Joodse staat van de kaart wordt geveegd. In een tweet heeft ze het zelfs over jacht op Joden. Ze mocht haar verhaal doen in de podcast van de in Isral woonachtige Joop Soesan, die opzienbarende onthullingen aankondigde over de bedoelingen van The Rights Forum, dat eigenlijk niets liever wil dan dat Joden uit Nederland vertrekken. Dat bij The Rights Forum meerdere Joden werken zeiden Voet en Soesan er niet bij. Overigens bevinden zich ook Joden onder de opstellers van het Wob-verzoek.

In een column op de website Isral Nieuws benadrukte Soesan zijn beschuldiging, onder meer met de volgende quote:

_The Rights Forum toont haar ware gezicht: een anti Joodse, anti Isralische organisatie die Nederland Judenrein wil maken, een organisatie die wil dat universiteiten hun banden met Isral en Joodse personen en instellingen verbreken._

Voormalig voorzitter van het _Centraal Joods Overleg_ (CJO) en ex-directeur van het _Centrum Informatie en Documentatie Isral_ (CIDI) Ronny Naftaniel leverde zijn gebruikelijke bijdrage door in een tweet te spreken van een krankzinnig en discrimi*nerend WOB-verzoek  de Arirverklaring _revisited_. Een andere _usual suspect_, voormalig CIDI-medewerker Akiva van Koningsveld, tegenwoordig woonachtig in de illegale Isralische kolonie Eli, tweette: Als het aan The Rights Forum en directeur Gerard Jonkman ligt worden Joodse studenten aan Nederlandse universiteiten voortaan gedwongen een gele ster te dragen  geheel in de antisemitische traditie van Dries van Agt. Walgelijk.

Wim Kortenoeven, voormalig PVV-Kamerlid en de tweede afgezwaaide CIDI-medewerker die in Eli is neergestreken, leverde zijn bijdrage in het Duits: _Ach so! Untersturmfhrer Gerard Jonkman der Schutzstaffel Dries van Agt gegen die Juden und Ihre Geschfte SS-Totenkopfverbnde The Rights Forum Es sind dieselben wie frher_.

Zoals vaker liet ook opperrabbijn Binyomin Jacobs zich horen. Tegenover het Isralische nieuwsmedium _Arutz Sheva_ spreekt hij van een antisemitisch Wob-verzoek van een openlijk Isral-vijandige groep. Verder stelt hij ten onrechte dat The Rights Forum iedere Israli, iedere link met Isral en iedere Jood aan Nederlandse universiteiten in kaart wil brengen. Arutz Sheva typeert, het journalistieke principe van hoor en wederhoor compleet negerend, The Rights Forum op eigen gezag als een antizionistische groep.

*Intimidatie van universiteiten*

De voornaamste pijlen worden echter niet gericht op The Rights Forum, maar op de universiteiten. Het doel van de lastercampagne is de instellingen zozeer te compromitteren en intimideren dat zij het Wob-verzoek terzijde schuiven. Zowel Jacobs als Voet beschuldigt de universiteiten van medeplichtigheid. Volgens de laatste is hun medewerking een alarmerend teken aan de wand. Jacobs trekt zelfs een parallel met de meeste burgemeesters die gedurende de bezetting netjes de namen van hun Joodse burgers aan de Duitsers doorgaven.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Zoals gebruikelijk bereikte de stemmingmakerij pijlsnel de Tweede Kamer. Daar stelden Gert-Jan Segers (ChristenUnie) en Ulysse Ellian (VVD) direct schriftelijke vragen aan minister Dilan Yesilgz van Justitie en Veiligheid. Die volgen het hierboven beschreven patroon, maar in overtreffende trap: eerst wordt het Wob-verzoek in de sfeer van het antisemitisme getrokken, waarna de minister wordt gevraagd het ontoelaatbaar te verklaren en The Rights Forum te sommeren dergelijke verzoeken voortaan achterwege te laten.

Segers en Ellian omschrijven het Wob-verzoek als intimiderend en met een antisemitische connotatie. Ze stellen ten onrechte dat het Wob-verzoek feitelijk neerkomt op het bekendmaken of (semi)overheidsinstellingen contacten hebben met Joden en organisaties van en voor Joden. Op Twitter schrijft Ellian zelfs dat The Rights Forum de universiteiten heeft gevraagd alle contacten met Joden te openbaren.

De parlementarirs vragen minister Yesilgz vervolgens of zij het Wob-verzoek toelaatbaar acht en of zij bereid is, eventueel samen met de minister van Onderwijs, Cultuur en Wetenschap, de universiteiten te laten weten dat zij de vragen van dit Wob-verzoek niet hoeven en moeten beantwoorden. Met hun achtste en laatste vraag laten zij ook de laatste schaamte achter: Bent u bereid The Rights Forum te laten weten dat zij zich moeten onthouden van het stellen van dit soort irrelevante en tegelijk intimiderende vragen over contacten met Joden?

*Ingrijpen geboden*

Dilan Yesilgz is van harte welkom om dit met ons te bespreken. Wij zullen met plezier de relevantie van het Wob-verzoek toelichten en benadrukken dat wij het hebben ingediend omdat het universitair medewerkers en studenten onmogelijk wordt gemaakt van dat recht gebruik te maken zonder ernstige schade op te lopen. Zonodig leggen wij ook uit dat de Wob-vragen geen betrekking hebben op Joden, en desgewenst zijn onze Joodse medewerkers bereid in te gaan op de bewering van Segers en Ellian dat de vragen intimiderend voor Joden zouden zijn. We zullen haar ook kennis laten nemen van de reacties die onze Joodse medewerkers dankzij hun stemmingmakerij ontvingen  over intimiderend gesproken.

Ook Segers en Ellian zijn vanzelfsprekend welkom, en het had hen gesierd contact met ons op te nemen om hun grieven te bespreken. Zo doe je dat in een democratische samenleving. Maar net als voor de pro-Isralische organisaties geldt voor hen dat open debat over themas als Nederlandse betrokkenheid bij Israls illegale koloniseringsbeleid juist voorkomen moet worden.

Met de lastercampagne onderstrepen de _usual suspects_ in en buiten de Kamer dat hen geen zee te hoog gaat om onwelgevallige stemmen het zwijgen op te leggen. Hun giftige beschuldigingen gaan alle perken te buiten en laten eens te meer zien dat antisemitisme in hun handen primair een wapen is om personen met ongewenste opvattingen uit te schakelen, en in dit geval hen de toegang tot kennelijk gevoelige informatie te versperren. Dat _en passant_ het begrip antisemitisme zijn betekenis verliest en de bestrijding van antisemitisme wordt bemoeilijkt wordt beschouwd als _collateral damage_.

Segers en Ellian overschrijden een nieuwe grens door de minister op te roepen het Wob-verzoek af te schieten en The Rights Forum tot de orde te roepen. Dit soort oproepen wordt weliswaar met regelmaat gericht tot lokale overheden, debatcentra en universiteiten, maar Kamerleden die een minister aansporen om grondwettelijk beschermde vrijheden als het recht op vrije meningsuiting in te perken zagen we niet eerder. Hopelijk belandt dit Wob-verzoek in de prullenbak, schrijft Segers op Twitter. Het duo plaatst zich buiten de democratische rechtsorde en dient daarop scherp te worden aangesproken, met name in de Kamer.

Wij twijfelen er niet aan dat de universiteiten zich net zo min laten intimideren als wij, en bij vragen of twijfels zo verstandig zijn die aan ons voor te leggen. De druk die op hen wordt uitgeoefend is echter een symptoom van een breed probleem, zoals het genoemde ELSC-rapport aantoont en in Den Haag al jaren bekend is. Het is de hoogste tijd dat de grenzen van het democratische debat scherper worden bewaakt en de aantasting van de ruimte voor dat debat  de zogenoemde shrinking space  actief een halt wordt toegeroepen, zowel binnen als buiten het academische domein. Ook die boodschap zullen wij Yesilgz graag meegeven.

----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## mrz

> "Self-hating" Jews
> See also: Progressive Jewish Thought and the New Anti-Semitism
> 
> Sander Gilman has written, "One of the most recent forms of Jewish self-hatred is the virulent opposition to the existence of the State of Israel."[148] He uses the term not against those who criticize Israel's policy, but against Jews who oppose Israel's existence. Michael Lerner, editor of Tikkun magazine, asserts that the equation of Criticism of Israel with anti-Semitism has resulted in conflict within the Jewish community, in particular, proponents of the equation sometimes attack Jewish critics of Israeli policies as "self-hating Jews".[149] Lerner also claims that the equation of Criticism of Israel with anti-Semitism and the resulting charges of "self hating Jew" has resulted in the alienation of young Jews from their faith.[150]
> 
> Antony Lerman believes that many attacks on Jewish critics of Israel are "vitriolic, ad hominem and indiscriminate" and claims that anti-Zionism and anti-Semitism have been defined too broadly and without reason.[151] Lerman also states that the "redefinition" of anti-Semitism to include anti-Zionism has caused Jews to attack other Jews, because many Jews are leaders in several anti-Zionist organizations.[152]
> 
> Nicholas Saphir, Chair of the Board of Trustees of the New Israel Fund in the UK published an open letter defending non-governmental organizations (NGOs) that operate within Israel to promote civil rights. He said that several organisations such as NGO Monitor, Israel Resource News Agency, WorldNetDaily and the Near and Middle East Policy Review "associate moral and ethical criticism of any activity by Israel or the policies of its Government as being anti-Israel, anti-Semitic and when conducted by Jews, as evidence of self-hatred."[153]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critic...eli_government

----------


## mrz

Het artikel eindigd met deze woorden...




> Disinvestment from Israel is a campaign conducted by religious and political entities which aims to use disinvestment to pressure the government of Israel to put "an end to the Israeli occupation of Palestinian territories captured during the 1967 military campaign."[208] The disinvestment campaign is related to other economic and political boycotts of Israel. A notable campaign was initiated in 2002 and endorsed by South African bishop Desmond Tutu.[208][209][210] Tutu said that the campaign against Israel's occupation of the Palestinian territories and its continued settlement expansion should be modeled on the successful, but controversial, disinvestment campaign previously imposed against South Africa's apartheid system.[210]


Ze zouden alle oorlogen moeten deinvesteren. Punt uit...

----------


## Revisor

*Universiteiten weigeren onderzoek naar Joodse contacten*

Door *Silvan Schoonhoven* 15 min geleden in BINNENLAND

*Amsterdam - Alle veertien Nederlandse universiteiten weigeren om mee te werken aan een WOB-verzoek van een pro-Palestijnse actiegroep van voormalig premier Dries van Agt over contacten met Joodse organisaties. Universiteiten vinden delen van het verzoek om openbaarmaking van documenten antisemitisch.*


Dries van Agt Ⓒ ANP / HH

The Rights Forum, met oud-CDA-politicus Van Agt als erevoorzitter, vraagt alle informatie op over contacten van Nederlandse universiteiten met Isral. Joodse organisaties waren verbolgen omdat het verzoek op basis van de Wet Openbaarheid van Bestuur zich niet beperkte tot contacten met Isralische universiteiten en instellingen. Ook alle informatie over contacten met Joodse organisaties in Nederland moest op tafel. Ook die niets met Isral te maken hebben, zoals het Centraal Joods Overleg (CJO).

Voorzitter Chanan Hertzberger van het CJO is blij met de lijn die alle veertien universiteiten trekken. Die verklaren dat ze niet meewerken aan het openbaren van banden met Nederlandse en internationale organisaties die zich bezighouden met religie, herdenking of de bestrijding van antisemitisme.
*
Discriminatie*

Ongelijke behandeling op basis van religie of afkomst wijzen wij ten sterkste af, schrijft de koepel Universiteiten van Nederland in een verklaring. Het vizier richten op een specifieke groep burgers, waaronder ook medewerkers, studenten en alumni van onze universiteiten zorgt voor gevoelens van onveiligheid, van onrecht en discriminatie. Hier werken wij niet aan mee.

Een deel van dit Wob-verzoek was discriminerend en antisemitisch, benadrukt Herzberger. Dat die groep informatie wil opvragen over contacten met universiteiten in Isral is hun goed recht, maar wat Europese Joden daarmee te maken hebben, ontgaat mij. We hopen dat we ook in de toekomst op de steun van universiteiten.

Directeur Gerard Jonkman van The Rights Forum kon eerder al weinig kwijt over het verwijt dat het WOB-verzoek discriminerend of zelfs antisemitisch zou zijn. Opvattingen van derden komen geheel voor rekening van degenen die die opvattingen formuleren.


https://www.telegraaf.nl/nieuws/2491...odse-contacten

----------


## Revisor

*Universiteit Leiden: geen discussie over apartheid*

Academische vrijheid Een paneldiscussie over Isralische apartheid op de Universiteit Leiden werd afgelast. Debat? We willen geen debat.

*Frederiek Weeda* 24 maart 2022 om 21:06 

*Protest* van Students for Palestine in Den Haag, mei vorig jaar. Foto John van Hamond/ANP

Een misverstand of een harde inperking van de academische vrijheid? De ophef onder studenten en docenten was deze week groot, nadat een paneldiscussie over Isralische apartheid afgelopen maandag niet door mocht gaan in een zaal van de Universiteit Leiden. De Palestijnse Vertegenwoordiging in Den Haag schreef zelfs een verklaring dat het besluit van de Universiteit Leiden schadelijk is voor de academische vrijheid in Nederland.

Ons zal het zwijgen niet worden opgelegd, reageerden Students for Palestine, die de paneldiscussie hadden georganiseerd, op Instagram en Facebook. In de gauwigheid verplaatsten ze de paneldiscussie  tussen Palestijnse en Zuid-Afrikaanse wetenschappers  naar een Haagse theaterzaal. Die verliep, maandag, alsnog goed, aldus de organisatie, onder leiding van de Palestijnse Dina Zbeidy, docent aan de Hogeschool Leiden.

Zaterdag verdedigde de rector van de Universiteit Leiden, Hester Bijl, met enkele tweets het besluit om de paneldiscussie af te gelasten: De organisatoren van een debat, in onze gemeenschap, moeten respect hebben voor verschillende meningen en perspectieven(...). Iedereen moet aan het woord kunnen en durven komen.

*Het moet een debat zijn*

De universiteit betwijfelde of dat zou lukken tijdens de paneldiscussie. Dat was gebaseerd op het oordeel van het hoofd van de beveiliging van de Universiteit Leiden dat moderator Dina Zbeidy niet neutraal zou zijn. Het hoofd van de beveiliging heeft een signalerende rol, zegt de universiteit. Het college van bestuur stelde een andere moderator voor  de decaan van de faculteit geesteswetenschappen. Natuurlijk kunnen studenten debatten over dit soort themas organiseren, graag zelfs, zegt de woordvoerder van de universiteit desgevraagd. Maar het moet een _debat_ zijn. We zijn geen politiek platform.

Een debat? We wllen geen debat, zeggen drie van de organiserende studenten, Marthe (20), Evalien (21) en Layla (21)  tevens lid van Students for Palestine. Layla: Isral bedrijft apartheidspolitiek. We hadden een panel samengesteld met Palestijnse en Zuid-Afrikaanse geleerden. Het is niet een onderwerp dat je ter discussie kunt stellen en waar twee kanten aan zitten. Isral ontkent beschuldigingen over apartheid, die onder meer zijn geuit door Amnesty en Human Rights Watch.

De studenten gingen niet in op het voorstel een andere moderator te vragen, omdat ze dat een belediging vonden voor Zbeidy. Bovendien, zegt Marthe: De decaan geesteswetenschappen weet niks van het onderwerp. Die kn zon panel niet eens leiden. Volgens de huisregels van de universiteit hoeft een moderator niet neutraal te zijn, maar goed. Zbeidy s goed. 
*
Grote tijdsdruk*

De studenten willen niet met hun achternaam in _NRC_, omdat ze vrezen dat ze doelwit zullen worden van de zionistische lobby.

In aanloop naar de paneldiscussie  toen de beveiliging van de universiteit had laten weten dat die tot onveiligheid zou kunnen leiden  kon de universiteit geen contact krijgen met de organiserende studenten, vertelt de woordvoerder van de universiteit. Er was grote tijdsdruk en geen contact mogelijk. Dat vergrootte de onrust en leidde tot het besluit de hele bijeenkomst niet toe te staan.

Ze zjn ook anoniem, erkennen de studentes. We zijn ingeschreven als student en hebben steun van docenten. Maar we voelen ons niet meer veilig om met volledige naam te spreken. Overigens gaan ze volgende week wel om de tafel met het bestuur om de zaak uit te praten.



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/03/24...theid-a4104926

----------


## Revisor

*Marokkaanse universiteit sluit deuren om pro-Palestijnse bijeenkomst te verhinderen*

18 april 2022 - 21:40 - Marokko



*De Ibn Tofail Universiteit in Kenitra heeft op 12, 13 en 14 april haar deuren gesloten. Dit gebeurde nadat een studentengroep zich tegen de normalisering van de diplomatieke betrekkingen tussen Marokko en Isral had uitgesproken en had besloten om een Pro-Palestijnse bijeenkomst te organiseren.*

De bijeenkomst, zou onder het thema "Voor de natie, voor Palestina, allen tegen normalisatie", plaatsvinden van 12 tot 14 april. En dag voor de de bijeenkomst kondigde het presidium van de Ibn Tofail Universiteit in Kenitra aan dat de lessen aan de universiteit drie dagen zouden worden stopgezet.

"Gebleken is dat deze activiteit een nationale dimensie heeft en wordt georganiseerd in samenwerking met een buiten de universiteit gelegen instelling die niets met de universiteit te maken heeft", motiveerde de universiteit haar besluit in een persbericht. Deze niet-studenteninstelling is Al Adl Wal Ihssane. De universiteit motiveerde haar beslissing ook door te verwijzen naar "de epidemiologische situatie in het land en de noodsituatie op gezondheidsgebied. Het is duidelijk dat we elke spanning willen vermijden die deze bijeenkomst binnen de universiteit zou kunnen veroorzaken, in het belang van de veiligheid van de studenten, kaderleden en infrastructuur".

Op dinsdag, de eerste dag van de geplande bijeenkomst, heeft de politie met geweld verschillende studenten uiteengedreven die bijeengekomen waren om de beslissing van de universiteit aan te vechten. Meer dan twintig studenten werden gearresteerd en weer vrijgelaten, meldt de Nationale Unie van Marokkaanse Studenten (UNEM). "De politie kon me niet arresteren, maar ze sloegen mij net als vele andere studenten die erbij waren. Jammer genoeg hebben we niet eens het recht om onze mening te geven over de Palestijnse zaak. Ze willen ons het zionisme opdringen," vertelde Mohammed, een student die bij de demonstratie aanwezig was, aan _The New Arab_.

De islamitische groepering Al Adl Wal Ihssane is officieel door de Marokkaanse staat verboden. Attajdid Attolabi, de jongerenafdeling van de Partij voor Rechtvaardigheid en Ontwikkeling, heeft het incident veroordeeld. Zij beschuldigen de Ibn Tofal Universiteit in Kenitra ervan "de zionistische agenda te dienen met verdraaide methoden en slechte beslissingen". Ook het Marokkaans Front voor Steun aan Palestina en tegen Normalisatie veroordeelde het besluit van de universiteit.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokkaanse-un...mst,40546.html

----------


## mrz

De Zionisten:

https://www.nu.nl/economie/6195901/v...rnenergie.html

Ik: Hmmm volgens mij is het zonnetje van de laatste tijd een kernenergiezonnetje hoor. Dus opwarming aarde komt juist daardoor! Hoezo strijd tegen klimaatverandering. En andere energiebronnen zijn goedkoper!!! Zucht!

2030: "Wat????? Moeten we alweer 2 dagen zionistisch-communistisch bingewatchen geweldsseries op tv?????? Fuck! Ik wil naar buiten! Leuke dingen doen! Niet in trein naar mobieltje staren!! Bah! Hallo zeggen tegen mooie vrouwen! (al is het puur om te checken of ze jou ook leuk vinden meteen). Bah... Ik wil geen verplichte tv vanwege die overbodige kernenergie!"

Dat zullen ze in 2030 zeggen. Wie kijkt er nou nog tv?????

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Kamerleden Segers en Ellian beschuldigen The Rights Forum valselijk van antisemitisme

The Rights Forum 19 december 2022

De Tweede Kamerleden Segers (ChristenUnie) en Ellian (VVD) beschuldigen The Rights Forum opnieuw ongefundeerd van antisemitisme. Wij doen een beroep op de Kamer om hun intimiderende stemmingmakerij scherp af te keuren.

Gert-Jan Segers en Ulysse Ellian krijgen er geen genoeg van. Beschuldigden zij The Rights Forum begin dit jaar al eens van intimiderende en antisemitische praktijken, in hun juist verschenen Initiatiefnota over de aanpak van antisemitisme doen de Kamerleden van de ChristenUnie en VVD het nog eens dunnetjes over. Op pagina 6 lezen we dat bij The Rights Forum kritiek op het handelen van de Isralische overheid het afgelopen jaar doorsloeg richting een WOB-verzoek met een intimiderend en antisemitisch karakter.


lees verder op The Rights Forum

Zie ook Israels strategie slaagt in Westen: kritiek op israel en anti-zionisme = anti-semitisme = 'stafbaar'

gestart door Revisor op wsdb.

----------

